
"Mirrors in Your Brain": Does This Do for Psychology What DNA Did for Biology? - jaybol
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2010/11/mirrors-in-your-brain-they-do-for-psychology-what-dna-did-for-biology.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheDailyGalaxyNewsFromPlanetEarthBeyond+(The+Daily+Galaxy:+News+from+Planet+Earth+%26+Beyond)
======
pella
<http://www.ted.com/search?q=Ramachandran>

my favorit:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/vilayanur_ramachandran_on_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/vilayanur_ramachandran_on_your_mind.html)

